#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Metal 3D-CYPE, Πρόγραμμα μεταλλικών κατασκευών από την Ισπανία

## plo

http://metal3d.en.cype.com/

Ενδιαφέρουσα δουλειά από την Ισπανία, με πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά ,σε ενδιαφέρουσα τιμή και με πολύ σοβαρή και επαγγελματική τεκμηρίωση. Βρέθηκα τυχαία στο site της εταιρείας και μου προκάλεσε το ενδιαφέρον. Υπάρχει και δυνατότητα για download των προγραμμάτων της εταιρείας και δωρεάν χρήση για 10 ημέρες της πλήρους έκδοσης. Όποιος συνάδελφος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να ρίξει μια ματιά.
*
**************************************
*plo,
τους τίτλους τους γράφουμε με μικρά γράμματα όπως και τα κείμενα γενικά
rigid_joint*

----------

iovo, Xάρης

----------


## plo

@ rigid... Αυτό υποθέτω πως το λες για κακό. 
Πάντως νομίζω πως αξίζει ένα download

----------


## plo

http://programs.en.cype.com/

----------


## plo

νομίζω ότι έχει cold formed.  Σήμερα το κατέβασα πριν από λίγο και δεν πρόλαβα να το δω καλά.

----------


## plo

και με τους σεισμούς υπάρχει ένα θεματάκι αλλά προσεχώς με τους EC ποιος ξέρει μπορεί να καλυφθεί και η Ελλάδα.

----------


## plo

Έχει και καλές εκπτωσούλες για παραπάνω από μία άδειες από 30% έως 50%. Ενδεικτικά 1226,25¤/τεμ. για 4 άδειες με τα μεταφορικά. Με το ΦΠΑ βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.

----------


## plo

@ vaggelis2000 & Παναγιώτης σας βρίσκω πολύ σωστούς και συνυπογράφω

Παρεμπιπτόντως και τα μπετά της ίδιας εταιρείας τα σπάνε. Έχει δε πλάκα να βλέπεις μέσα από τα tutorials των ξένων προγραμμάτων τις κατασκευαστικές συνήθειες και τις τεχνικές που χρησιμοποιούν στις άλλες χώρες, πολλές από τις οποίες στην Ελλάδα απορρίπτουμε μετά βδελυγμίας, είτε καλώς είτε γιατί τις αγνοούμε.

----------


## plo

Το κατέβασε κανείς;

----------


## Evan

ρε σεις στις φώτο το τεύχος φαίνεται να ναι στα Αγγλικά!

εδιτ:  άκυρο το γνωρίζατε ήδη απ'ότι είδα!

----------

